# Home made Super Redhawk 44 Case



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

Not long ago I was looking for a hard case for my Ruger Super Redhawk 44. I didn't really like what I found or the case were more then I wanted to pay. I ended up making my own from a RIDGID 22 in. Pro Organizer I got at the Home Depot, cloth from Hobby Lobby, and extra EPE packing foam sheets that I got from the folks that installed my solar battery and my wife's CRICUT Machine.

My wife bought me the 44 as a birthday gift and while I love it an shoot it all the time, I really wish I that the Alaskan instead.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice work Baker!
When you get your "Alaskan" I have a home for that Super Redhawk. Whoops! Sorry, that was a gift wasn't it? NVRMND!

GW


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> When you get your "Alaskan" I have a home for that Super Redhawk.


When I get the Alaskan I'll be selling the 9.5" with the case and all.

I'd consider even cash+trade for a .454 Casull, even add in the never been used factory leather holster and scope rings for the 9.5"


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

USABAKER said:


> When I get the Alaskan I'll be selling the 9.5" with the case and all.
> 
> I'd consider even cash+trade for a .454 Casull, even add in the never been used factory leather holster and scope rings for the 9.5"


Nice job, but where in the world did you get the name and logo's printed on the handles and latches from along with the gold letters and logo on the inside?

Although I rarely if ever carry them I'll never get rid of my Redhawk's. The first one I bought was in 1980 right after they first came out. I put a few thousand rounds out of it and it's still tight as a drum. That was back when I just wanted to make a lot of noise and feel the concussion from that big old .44 Magnum round. I only put two cylinders full of 240 grain +P's out of the Talo "Shorty" that was enough. It was anything but pleasant. I don't think that I'll be trying out those Buffalo Bore 340 grain +P+ out of it. But those Redhawk's are more than capable of handling them.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

desertman said:


> Although I rarely if ever carry them I'll never get rid of my Redhawk's. The first one I bought was in 1980 right after they first came out.


WOW! those are some pretty Redhawks! The first .44 I ever had was back in the early 90's, a Super Blackhawk. I wish I had never sold it, I kicked myself a month after it happened.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

desertman said:


> but where in the world did you get the name and logo's printed on the handles and latches from along with the gold letters and logo on the inside?


I got the Trutype Font and the logo from the Ruger web site on their resources webpage then I composed the graphics and cut them out of adhesive and iron on vinyl using my wife CRICUT machine.

I also make my own custom T-Shirts on the machine like these


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

USABAKER said:


> WOW! those are some pretty Redhawks! The first .44 I ever had was back in the early 90's, a Super Blackhawk. I wish I had never sold it, I kicked myself a month after it happened.


My first .44 Magnum was a Model 29 with an 8 3/8ths inch barrel. I fired so many rounds out of that thing that I wore out the forcing cone. I changed the barrel for a 4 inch. I still have that gun. Shortly after Ruger came out with the Redhawk which is a much beefier gun. I just hadda' have one. I now have six .44 Magnums. Three S&W's and three Ruger's of which one is a Super Blackhawk "Bisley".

I rarely shoot or carry these anymore as I'm more into semi auto's these days. Back then "Dirty Harry" was all the rage which sparked my interest in those big .44's. In fact I rarely carry a revolver anymore of any caliber even though I've got a lot of them including a bunch of single action "cowboy guns" in .45 LC of course.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

USABAKER said:


> I got the Trutype Font and the logo from the Ruger web site on their resources webpage then I composed the graphics and cut them out of adhesive and iron on vinyl using my wife CRICUT machine.
> 
> I also make my own custom T-Shirts on the machine like these
> 
> View attachment 19362


My father used to make his own T-Shirts printing them out on a decal then ironing the decal onto a shirt. At that time I don't believe that vinyl or metallic colors were available? But I could be wrong. I think that he used a dye sublimation printer? I could be wrong about that too. He probably had more printers than I have guns. Every time a new one came out he hadda' have one. Same with computers. He loved all that stuff.

At one time both my wife and I worked for a commercial printer so I'm familiar with font's, logo's and graphics. Indeed customers were very particular as to how their name and logo's were used. That Ruger resources webpage brings back memories.

You do some really nice work! It's great having hobbies, my other one is antique cars from the 30's.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

desertman said:


> I rarely shoot or carry these anymore as I'm more into semi auto's these days. Back then "Dirty Harry" was all the rage which sparked my interest in those big .44's. In fact I rarely carry a revolver anymore of any caliber even though I've got a lot of them including a bunch of single action "cowboy guns" in .45 LC of course.


Now that's an impressive collection of revolvers, the only Ruger missing is a 500 Linebaugh.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

USABAKER said:


> Now that's an impressive collection of revolvers, the only Ruger missing is a 500 Linebaugh.


No, I don't think that I'll be getting one of those anytime soon.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

USABAKER, fantastic job on that Ruger case! Cool shirts too!


----------

